# 10ft C-Band Questions



## hammerdown (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm thinking of trying C/ku-Band. I have a lead on a 10ft dish & 4dtv receiver. But, have some questions first.

I've poked around Lyngsat, but it's mostly greek to me. I want to know what range of azimuth & elevation I would need for C/ku band. I'm in 95621.

In my backyard I have some trees in almost every direction. Will a 10ft dish shoot through trees, or am I SOL?

Is ku a completely different dish? Or does a secondary lnb just add-on to the 10ft C-Band dish? Is it also a different receiver?

Are all 4dtv receivers alike?

Thanks
Hammer


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

For azimuth/elevation info, I recommend Sadoun's great look angle calculator page (http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm). Pick Sacramento from the list of cities, pick the satellite you want to see on the left, and you'll have a very good estimate of the angles you'll need.

For maximum reception, every point on the dish should have an unobstructed view of the satellite. If a branch blocks a small portion of the dish, you'll lose that much signal. If most of the dish is blocked, you'll lose most of the signal.

There are combo C/Ku LNBs and combo receivers, or you can split them up. Combo looks more convenient to me.

Maybe someone else can talk more about different 4DTV receivers. A quick Google search found this forum (http://4dtvforum.com/).


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

hammerdown said:


> I'm thinking of trying C/ku-Band. I have a lead on a 10ft dish & 4dtv receiver. But, have some questions first.
> 
> I've poked around Lyngsat, but it's mostly greek to me. I want to know what range of azimuth & elevation I would need for C/ku band. I'm in 95621.
> 
> ...


If you have many trees you may be out of luck, you can brace the dish to the house and be over the roof and try to be over the trees if possible, though a install like this must be done right with mad over kill unless you want the dish to fly away.

I would go for the 4dtv dsr 922, its the latest model, the 4dtv's all are c/ku compatible, and you just need the big dish with a c/ku feedhorn, lnb's and an arm and you are in the game.

Here is a list of dealers maybe one can go by to do a site survey for you (chose best spot for dish)
http://onsat.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=9a7fd0b277e4dec68da00af06cdae73f


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. From what I gathered, it's not looking like a BUD is gonna work for my property (unless I can get two different neighbors to chop some pretty tall trees). Like you said, my only other chance is bracing to the house to avoid the trees and get above the roof... which isn't really within my DIY plan.

Hammer


----------

